# T-Posts, Hog Panels, and NO Electricity



## bubba1358 (Nov 7, 2013)

Is that enough to contain American Guineas? Not sure i can run electric (even solar) where i want the pigs. So could hog panels on t posts work in a permanent setup? Thanks.


----------



## Azriel (Nov 8, 2013)

That should work as long as they don't start rooting along the botom of the pannels and dig their way out. I think you would be best to start with young pigs so they learn to stay in without the electric.


----------

